# new pics...manifold is done....



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

mainfold is done, head is done, so now we can start puttin it all together...

















































































_Modified by Us2bA4dr at 7:33 PM 3-13-2004_


_Modified by Us2bA4dr at 7:34 PM 3-13-2004_


----------



## oversteervw (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: new pics...manifold is done.... (Us2bA4dr)*

i still cant get over how good those welds look! nice setup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: new pics...manifold is done.... (Us2bA4dr)*









Gorgeous! Was that manifold an old air tank/fire extinguisher?


----------



## SlowMotion (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: new pics...manifold is done.... (oversteervw)*

wow looking at that manifold somehow it reminds me of an army projectile








great job on the welds http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dbernhoft (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: new pics...manifold is done.... (hotshotz16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotshotz16v* »_wow looking at that manifold somehow it reminds me of an army projectile










really it reminds me of the ***** that is next to his bed


----------



## golan16VT (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: new pics...manifold is done.... (Us2bA4dr)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: new pics...manifold is done.... (Us2bA4dr)*

Thats fuggin awesome man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nice work


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: new pics...manifold is done.... (Bad Habit)*

looks good but i would've done the waccum ports on the underside, i thought you were using an AMS turbo manifold?


----------



## MDTurborocco (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: new pics...manifold is done.... (xXx TURBO)*

Awesome, when do you think youll have it in the car? Ill take a guess, 450+hp at 20psi







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What size injectors are you goin with to fuel this beast?


----------



## adidas_mc (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: new pics...manifold is done.... (MDTurborocco)*

would that turbo clear a stock firewall?


----------



## dbernhoft (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: new pics...manifold is done.... (adidas_mc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adidas_mc* »_would that turbo clear a stock firewall?

i think that if you can put a 3.1l in a mk3 that turbo will clear for sure.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: new pics...manifold is done.... (Us2bA4dr)*

Man that looks great, test and tune starts tomorrow at woodburn
looking foward to seeing it run. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: new pics...manifold is done.... (Us2bA4dr)*

Looks absolutely beautiful. Master craftsmanship. I still can't believe a human layed down those welds.


----------



## Justinian (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: new pics...manifold is done.... (Us2bA4dr)*

Mercy.


----------



## Mk1noHID (Dec 16, 2001)

*Re: new pics...manifold is done.... (Justinian)*

OMG!!


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: new pics...manifold is done.... (Mk1noHID)*

SICK...............completely SICK................ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ottar. L (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: new pics...manifold is done.... (turbojeta3)*

Woah!!! Pretty.
Me like!!
Pics off the innside?


----------



## Ottar. L (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: new pics...manifold is done.... (turbojeta3)*

The cat seems to like it too, smart cat.
Whats that blue car in the pic?


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: new pics...manifold is done.... (Ottar. L)*

for the record i am toching myself now!! damn that ish hot!!


----------



## Tommy K (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: new pics...manifold is done.... (Ottar. L)*

nice manny. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: new pics...manifold is done.... (Ottar. L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ottar. L* »_The cat seems to like it too, smart cat.
Whats that blue car in the pic?

the blue car ais a 1940 ford...art morrison chassis, bags, so forth...
for those who are interested in who did the manifold, it was done by 
rt performance welding and manufacturing---1-253-887-0560
feel free ot call them and they will hook get you hooked up..


_Modified by Us2bA4dr at 6:50 PM 3-14-2004_


----------



## steveedub (Jan 2, 2001)

*Re: new pics...manifold is done.... (Us2bA4dr)*

That motor looks hot! what's the specs on the turbo?


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

*Re: new pics...manifold is done.... (steveedub)*

Welds look like they are done by machine!! Nonetheless awesome to look at.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: new pics...manifold is done.... (GTI2lo)*

great work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: new pics...manifold is done.... (2kjettaguy)*

Excellent work dude! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








roughly how much would you market such a manifold?


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: new pics...manifold is done.... (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Excellent work dude! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








roughly how much would you market such a manifold?

*for those who are interested in who did the manifold, it was done by 
rt performance welding and manufacturing---1-253-887-0560
feel free ot call them and they will hook get you hooked up..*
call them and they will work out the details...


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: new pics...manifold is done.... (Us2bA4dr)*

Sick manifold!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfectGLi (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: new pics...manifold is done.... (steveedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steveedub* »_That motor looks hot! what's the specs on the turbo?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: new pics...manifold is done.... (Us2bA4dr)*

is that an accufab throttle body?


----------



## Sc'd_Thumper (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: new pics...manifold is done.... (PerfectGLi)*

"tiny" GT35R.. the one they use to call the GT35/40.. 68mm 84 trim .82 a/r turbine and a 82mm 56 trim .70 a/r compressor.. hopefully this thing wont run out of air..


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: new pics...manifold is done.... (Sc'd_Thumper)*

I think you should put the cat inside the manifold to check the flow rates!!!


----------



## Blue Rallye (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: new pics...manifold is done.... (gruppe5)*

Holy sh... Which VW has room for such a fu...'in big turbo...?








Nice manifold BTW..! Also an Audi S2 5cil 20V(-1 port) with a Vr6 throttle should do the trick!


----------



## Mk1noHID (Dec 16, 2001)

*Re: new pics...manifold is done.... (EvilVento2.oT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvilVento2.oT* »_for the record i am toching myself now!! damn that ish hot!!

LOL!!


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Thats beautifull http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (vwtuning)*


_Quote »_"tiny" GT35R.. the one they use to call the GT35/40.. 68mm 84 trim .82 a/r turbine and a 82mm 56 trim .70 a/r compressor.. hopefully this thing wont run out of air..

that's what it is?? i thought you said it was a super 60


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: new pics...manifold is done.... (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_is that an accufab throttle body?

nope, it's a bbk t-body..75mm, for ford products...


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: new pics...manifold is done.... (Us2bA4dr)*

Holy crap....any idea of when the engine will be in the car and on a dyno? I can't wait to see the results...


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (Us2bA4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Us2bA4dr* »_
that's what it is?? i thought you said it was a super 60









Nah, K03...sport


----------



## Angular (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: new pics...manifold is done.... (Us2bA4dr)*

Well, you don't need me to tell you it looks good!
Good thing I'm getting a GT30R this week or the faster I'd become a speck in your rear view mirror.







I'm gonna run a .48 AR turbine housing for street but I'm getting a .63 also for "special occasions".











_Modified by Angular at 11:39 PM 3-15-2004_


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: new pics...manifold is done.... (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_Holy crap....any idea of when the engine will be in the car and on a dyno? I can't wait to see the results...

should be in late march, early april time...still have a few things i need top get done...


----------



## Sc'd_Thumper (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: new pics...manifold is done.... (Us2bA4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Us2bA4dr* »_
should be in late march, early april time...still have a few things i need top get done...




















_Modified by Sc'd_Thumper at 4:50 PM 3-16-2004_


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: new pics...manifold is done.... (Sc'd_Thumper)*

i gotta hurry and get my car done first














i need an intercooler







i can't decide on one


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: new pics...manifold is done.... (xXx TURBO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xXx TURBO* »_ i can't decide on one

so do two


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: new pics...manifold is done.... (xXx TURBO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xXx TURBO* »_i gotta hurry and get my car done first














i need an intercooler







i can't decide on one

run a starion one


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: new pics...manifold is done.... (Us2bA4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Us2bA4dr* »_
run a starion one









yeah casue that will be efficent


----------



## Sc'd_Thumper (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: new pics...manifold is done.... (xXx TURBO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xXx TURBO* »_
yeah casue that will be efficent









i like to run mine over the back of the engine..


----------



## #1 S T U N N A (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: new pics...manifold is done.... (Us2bA4dr)*

Very NICE!!!


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: new pics...manifold is done.... (Us2bA4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Us2bA4dr* »_










I have a siamese too- I love my cat


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: new pics...manifold is done.... (g60vwr)*

i have 2..they are mixed siamese, and along with the stray i dopted...they are a handful!!


----------



## peteM3 (Sep 10, 2001)

what do you think that spools at...? 
angular just a FYI they don't make a GT30r in 48 or 63 a/r's... all gt series are big a/r .82 and bigger... they still spool better then the smaller a/r t series though. 
i'm also looking at a gt30r for a AEB mk2.


----------



## GoGotheParrot (May 14, 2003)

*Re: (peteM3)*

FYI, kinetics motorsports makes custom gt30r's with standard t3 turbine sides. Thats were angular is getting his turbo.


----------



## GoGotheParrot (May 14, 2003)

*Re: (GoGotheParrot)*

Peppy, I vote for this core on your car:
http://www.precisionte.com/pro...olers


----------



## peteM3 (Sep 10, 2001)

well why would you run a GT series with a standard T turbine? a huge amount of the benefit of the GT series is from the more efficient turbine wheel & housing.


----------



## Angular (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (peteM3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peteM3* »_well why would you run a GT series with a standard T turbine? a huge amount of the benefit of the GT series is from the more efficient turbine wheel & housing. 

It is indeed the more efficient GT turbine wheel and what they do is machine a raw T3 housing to accept that wheel. Same for the compressor side. You can run T04E or S style covers. The inside is machined to match the wheel.
Edit: As for the smaller A/Rs on the turbine housing, all I can say it that it has been done before and the results are well known by the shop building the turbo for me. 
Also, there is at least one GT30R that comes with a .63 turbine housing. The turbo assy part # is 705867-0001 and the CHRA is 700177-0015 according to the chart I'm looking at, although the specs on the CHRA are just like a -0012.



_Modified by Angular at 9:43 AM 3-19-2004_


----------



## FULLE LOADED (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: new pics...manifold is done.... (Us2bA4dr)*

That manifold is fricken sick 
think i might have to call them to see if manifold for the vr is possible 4 me in the future
Good luck with the motor looks good from here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorradoCody (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: new pics...manifold is done.... (FULLE LOADED)*

I gotta say that mani is very sweet. I need to look into that company when I switch to 16VT.
CC


----------



## TCASON (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: new pics...manifold is done.... (thank you)*

to all of you that like and have shown interst in our manifold, my partner and i thank you very much! we are working hard to provide parts that not only function, but look insane!! our web site will be redone shortly with other custom products for people to check out. thanks again for the great responses! (RT Performance -253-887-0560)


----------

